# Pricing



## JMK (Apr 6, 2002)

The latest issue of Car and Driver had a little article on the 6 series stating the car will start at 69,000 for the 645. :yikes: 

How about that sticker shock?


----------



## chad0120 (Aug 11, 2003)

JMK said:


> The latest issue of Car and Driver had a little article on the 6 series stating the car will start at 69,000 for the 645. :yikes:
> 
> How about that sticker shock?


i just picked up the latest issue of Automobile magazine, and they estimated the price to be about $55,000. that seems about right to me, with the 7-Series being the companies flagship. (they wouldnt price it above that, would they :dunno: ) at any rate, i hope that helps!:thumbup:


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

chad0120 said:


> i just picked up the latest issue of Automobile magazine, and they estimated the price to be about $55,000. that seems about right to me, with the 7-Series being the companies flagship. (they wouldnt price it above that, would they :dunno: ) at any rate, i hope that helps!:thumbup:


That sounds more like it... I wold think that the M6 would start around 69,000.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

adrian/chrisbmw said:


> That sounds more like it... I wold think that the M6 would start around 69,000.


If it starts at that price, I'd pick up like 10 of them and sell them for $100,000 each.


----------



## JMK (Apr 6, 2002)

The HACK said:


> If it starts at that price, I'd pick up like 10 of them and sell them for $100,000 each.


I hope the car sells just above the 5 series but I believe they said the M6 would start around 90,000. I probably will still get one but I am going to wait at least 1 year or so before buying.


----------



## Lonni24 (May 6, 2003)

JMK said:


> I hope the car sells just above the 5 series but I believe they said the M6 would start around 90,000. I probably will still get one but I am going to wait at least 1 year or so before buying.


Which engie will the M6 have or are you still talking about the 645ci


----------

